
Gaming company Ouya is reportedly putting itself up for sale - lladnar
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/28/8509005/ouya-android-microconsole-reportedly-seeking-buyer-debt
======
empressplay
This was never going to end well. When you have a small form-factor platform
with a large reach, and you attempt to introduce a larger form-factor with a
small reach, it becomes impossible to convince developers to spend the
disproportionate amount of money necessary to generate higher-resolution
assets to accommodate it. It's just not worth it.

